# 1968 gto overflow question



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys i really trying to finish the car my dad left me last year when he passed i have a couple questions i am only 20 so i need some help plz

my 68 gto is missing the overflow tank were can i get a factory one and the car is a ac car but is missing the compressors and were do u get that are there pacfic numbers that go with 68 gto air commpersors numbers thanks everyone


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 68 myself and do not have an overflow bottle either I do know ames performance sells some but they are white not black like the originals from what I recall but I am sure someone will come on hear and give you the answer good luck young man.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Keep an eye on e-bay. Especially, look for the letters NOS in the description(new old stock. Was made in '68 but was never sold. I have a daily search just for NOS parts) Be careful tho, sometimes people list parts as NOS and they're really not. You need to know what to look for b/4 you buy. You may also find used original tanks too. Or, look for GM reproductions which is stated in various GTO parts catalogs. Usually those parts are like the originals.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

68 didn't use an overflow bottle; what you're referring to might be the windhsield washer bottle, attached to the pass. side inner fender. If you need an overflow bottle, you have other issues. Keep the coolant level about 3" below the filler neck (cold), and it shouldn't boil over, with the correct psi cap on it. All you should have is a hose attached to the neck of the rad. that runs down the side of the rad.


----------



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

hey thanks guys very much ok cool so its all factory i dont need it thanks does anyone no if there is a certain air comppresor for the car are chevelle buick gs gto all the same thanks guy for all the help


----------

